# Tar remover damaged headlights advice needed



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi everone been very busy lately and first nice day in ages decided to give car a once over and when did tar remover must have caught hedlights, i am wonderimg if sum effected it as other side was in shade and no bother. I have tried t-cut etc to no effect and borrowed a rotary from next door wonder if to try t-cut with that if i remove healight or you think will need wet and dry ?

Also what will i need to apply after ? Not sure if normally lacquer or not any help would be great and very much appreciated 

Thanks dean
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Before anything, see if tar-remover clears it, just wipe it.
If not than it has damaged the top protective layer, wet and dry or a headlamp refurbish kit. 
Some headlamps have a protective top coating that is like a softer lacquer, this protects the lamp from UV and stone chips damage.
This is easily damaged.
I have also seen it on plastic trim causing discolouration, hence the reason I only dab tar remover on, never spray it on or leave it, it’s a solvent in the end.


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Caledoniandream said:


> Before anything, see if tar-remover clears it, just wipe it.
> 
> If not than it has damaged the top protective layer, wet and dry or a headlamp refurbish kit.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much and lesson learned i certainly wont be spraying on again  so annoyed.

I will try today to wipe with the tar remover then if no good i will try some wet and dry. Will i need to reapply some uv protector to stop Turning yellow after a few months if end up using wet and dry. It's a seat leon hedlight and suppose least only happened to one light.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes you need an coating, or a wax with uv protection abilities otherwise it turn yellow in a few month.
I clearcoated them in the past, but sometimes it affects the light pattern and could be a potential mot fail.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Caledoniandream said:


> Before anything, see if tar-remover clears it, just wipe it.
> If not than it has damaged the top protective layer, wet and dry or a headlamp refurbish kit.
> Some headlamps have a protective top coating that is like a softer lacquer, this protects the lamp from UV and stone chips damage.
> This is easily damaged.
> I have also seen it on plastic trim causing discolouration, hence the reason I only dab tar remover on, never spray it on or leave it, it's a solvent in the end.





Caledoniandream said:


> Yes you need an coating, or a wax with uv protection abilities otherwise it turn yellow in a few month.
> I clearcoated them in the past, but sometimes it affects the light pattern and could be a potential mot fail.


I agree 100% with Caledoniandream :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

You can get headlight coatings that are a spray application. They last around 9-12 mths before reapplication. The Meguiars kit is pretty good :thumb:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Meguairs-G...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Fingers crossed, a wipe over with the tar remover & wipe straight off may help.

Then a light polish may get it back to norm. Keep us posted

Rappy


----------



## mikep99 (May 26, 2018)

I did something similar a while back, very annoying at the time.
Tried polish etc but was wasn't making it any better.
Managed to pick up a damaged headlight but the lens was ok so swapped them over.
Hopefully yours is salvageable!
Good luck.

Mike


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone, i tried tar remover on a microfiber and didnt heko at all think got more of the webbing .

You think the Maguires kit is the way forward then ? Sounds good and has great reviews

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

PIIMP said:


> Thanks everyone, i tried tar remover on a microfiber and didnt heko at all think got more of the webbing .
> 
> You think the Maguires kit is the way forward then ? Sounds good and has great reviews
> 
> ...


Megs kit is really good, and will give you a great finish :thumb:. It's just you will need to reapply every year.

Megs videos











The other option is replacing the complete headlight unit


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Forgot to add...

I'm pretty sure your local Halfords will stock it. If you can't wait for it to be delivered :lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Link to Headphones thread :thumb::thumb:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=426215


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Rappy said:


> Megs kit is really good, and will give you a great finish :thumb:. It's just you will need to reapply every year.
> 
> Megs videos
> 
> ...


Brilliant i will get that kit ordered thanks mate, do you think the cleaner and pad provided will be strong enough or should i need to use wet and dry first ?

And when you say re apply every year is that just the spray not the whole process?

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

PIIMP said:


> Brilliant i will get that kit ordered thanks mate, do you think the cleaner and pad provided will be strong enough or should i need to use wet and dry first ?
> 
> And when you say re apply every year is that just the spray not the whole process?
> 
> ...


All you need is whats in the kit.

And, yes. You will need to carry out the whole process every year/ when required.


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the help still not got round to ordering but off next week so get done then, has anyone any experience with other kits that attatch to drill like the holts kit or the 3m one as have good reviews on amazon etc.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

3m own Meguiars. If you can post a link I can advise :thumb:


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Rappy said:


> 3m own Meguiars. If you can post a link I can advise :thumb:


Thanks mate there is a few that are cheaper and have great reviews and also can use drill what you think ? Only thing is the 3m one doesnt have protection, the holts one does.

Thanks dean
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

